# Edit Post



## 82zman (Mar 22, 2004)

Why for me is there no option to edit my own post? A FS post I have has a typo with no option to correct it.


----------



## mijderf (Jan 4, 2016)

All for sale posts are blocked from editing, so that no one can mess with them. This includes the OP. If you really need to have a correction made, try contacting an admin.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

in order to do so, report your post by clicking on the black triangle with an exclamation mark that will alert a mod or administrator and they may access your ad.


----------



## Dave Dolson (Feb 2, 2003)

Or simply post a correction in the thread. DAVE


----------

